# NEW LOADING DEVICE HITS AUSTRALIA



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

I am sponsored by C-Kayaks & would like to inform you of a new loading gizmo they have introduced (low priced) the you tube clips on the attachment are worth a look http://www.kayaksonline.net/accessories ... ing-device have not yet seen one so can't answer specific questions but think it will be of interest to forum readers.

Smigel

NOTE I get no financial gain from this post


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

hey tasmaniac as I said I've not laid my hands on one yet but that was my 1st question & this was the response from Anton (joint owner C-Kayaks along with his wife doing toe loading/unloading)this was his response

Regarding weight capacity that depends on how far you will need to extend the rear section. For the testing we set Mell's roof racks at the furthermost forward position so that we could test and demonstrate extending the racks substantially but in reality the bars would normally be in the rear position so the loading device would not need to extend as far. With the racks in the forward position the loading device easily handles up to 30kg but with the racks further back as would normally be the case (ie only needing to extend the loading device by a few inches) it will take up to 50kg with no problem.

Smigel


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good - are you meant to leave your kayak on it when driving, or shimmy it across onto a kayak cradle?


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

RE Weight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnQHYA1 ... e=youtu.be

Fitting instructions http://www.kayaksonline.net/media/C-Kay ... Device.pdf

combined loader & cradles 

this is what you get









Smigel


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)




----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Sedan add on coming soon

Smigel


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

This looks interesting. I can see benefit in ease of getting up on to roof. How well would a hobie outback sit on the racks after being loaded?


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Geoffw said:


> This looks interesting. I can see benefit in ease of getting up on to roof. How well would a hobie outback sit on the racks after being loaded?


 PM sent

& vid added


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Previously owned rack n roll,Thule slipstream & Yakima showboat at different stages of my taking years but this is the best so far 




Smigel


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Couple of Q's if i could. Can it handle the weight / width of a Hobie PA12? Is the assembly quick to take on / off as i wouldn't want it on my car when not in use?


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Couple of Q's if i could. Can it handle the weight / width of a Hobie PA12? Is the assembly quick to take on / off as i wouldn't want it on my car when not in use?


 http://www.kayaksonline.net/media/C-Kay ... Device.pdf

OK mate above are the fitting instructions with max weights depending on positions of roofracks & extensions required (depend on car I guess) re width no idea you could call Geoff at the adelaide store 8295 7772 (hobie outbacks are OK)







& re detaching 4 brackets with 2 screws each







.
Sorry don't have all the answers but hope this gives you something to work on.

Smigel


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers for that.


----------

